# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  Using Blender to Teach Young Women to Code

## Brian_Krassenstein

It is estimated that more than 92% of all coders are men, which is a  remarkable gender divide. And this isn’t just a North American issue;  the gender diversity problem is pervasive in the tech industry  throughout the world. The Dutch National Expert Organisation on  Girls/Women and Science/Technology (VHTO) is an organization in the  Netherlands that has been working to bridge these divides and bring more  women into STEM careers since the 1980s. Their current efforts are  DigiVita Code Event and Summer Camp initiative, hour-long workshops that  have been designed to help teach the basic concepts of technology to  young girls using Blender. VHTO’s Lieke Boon and Monique Dewanchand from  At Mind gave a thirty minute presentation about their efforts at  Blender Conference 2015, and spoke to OpenSource.com about their  project. You can read more over on 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/113706/blender-to...-girls-coding/

----------

